# I can care for your homeless pigeons



## chipndales_boy (May 11, 2007)

I can provide a good home for your pigeons. I am willing to help arrange shipping. If you have pigeons that need a good home and loving care please contact me at [email protected] or call me at (707) 954 1299 Just as for Tracy. Thanks, Tracy


----------

